# Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar



## beren2707 (21. November 2012)

*Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar*

Hallo liebe Community-Mitglieder,

ab sofort ist für Portal 2 der auf den Konsolen seit dem Veröffentlichungstag verfügbare Splitscreen-KoOp-Modus offiziell enthalten; bislang war dies nur mit Tricks nutzbar. Allerdings ist dieses Update primär im Zuge des BigPicture-Mode erfolgt, weshalb es offiziell nur mit zwei Xbox 360-Controllern funktioniert. Mit Maus und Tastatur + geeignetem Controller verweigert der Splitscreen-Modus vehement den Start. Trotzdem dürfte dies für manche ein Grund zur Freude sein, da man nun keinen Mitspieler übers Internet braucht, sondern sich zu zweit wie in den guten alten Zeiten nebeneinander durch die Levels knobeln kann. Meiner Meinung nach ein feiner Zug von Valve, nach so langer Zeit noch ein derart nützliches Update nachzuliefern. Allerdings wäre ein Modus mit Maus und Tastatur-Unterstützung noch besser, da nicht jeder gleich zwei passende Controller besitzt. 

Daher noch als kleine Ergänzung: Wer keine zwei XBox 360 Controller besitzt, kann mit dem Programm MotionInJoy mit anderen Gamepads bzw. Controllern XBox 360-Controller emulieren. Bei meinem kurzen Test der ersten drei Kammern konnte ich einen PS3-Controller zur Mitarbeit bewegen. Sollte einer der Controller nicht richtig erkannt werden, muss man in den Geräte-Manager des Programms wechseln und dort den passenden Treiber installieren lassen. Kann ich sehr empfehlen!

Für Besitzer eines Logitech Cordless Rumble Pad 2: Ladet Euch die Datei im Anhang herunter und entpackt diese. Im Anschluss müsst Ihr euren Portal 2 Ordner unter Steam/SteamApps/common/ aufrufen und dort die Datei "xbox360cemu.ini" einfügen. Anschließend benennt ihr im Ordner Steam/SteamApps/common/portal 2/bin die Datei "xinput1_3.dll" bspw. in "xinput1_3.dll.old" zur Sicherung um. Anschließend fügt Ihr dort die im entpackten Ordner enthaltene "xinput1_3.dll" ein. Damit könnt Ihr nun auch in Portal 2 Euer gutes, altes GamePad nutzen (habe es gerade selbst ausprobiert, klappt hervorragend). Diese Anleitung basiert auf diesem Guide.
*Vorsicht*: Dies sorgt dafür, dass die Tastenbelegung des normalen XBox 360 Controllers verstellt wird. Daher ist diese Variante nur sinnvoll, sofern Ihr zwei Rumble Pads nutzen solltet. Im Optionsmenü von Portal 2 ist es mir nicht gelungen, im KoOp dem XBox 360 Controller wieder seine ursprünglich angedachten Funktionen beizubringen (sollte es einem von Euch gelingen, postet es bitte). Daher ist die aktuell beste Variante wohl entweder zwei 360-Controller zu besitzen, alternativ zwei PS3-Controller über o.g. Anleitung zu verwenden oder (wie ich) einen 360er- und einen PS3-Controller.

*Update:* Norkzlam hat netterweise darauf hingewiesen, dass unter Nutzung des Konsolenbefehls "Joy_remap_player_for_controller1 2" ein einzelner Controller für die Nutzung des KoOp-Modus ausreicht. Daher sollten nun deutlich mehr User Freude am KoOp haben dürfen, ohne lange zu emulieren oder gar einen zweiten Controller zu kaufen. Vielen Dank nochmals an Norkzlam für seinen Hinweis hierzu!

Quellen: GIGA & PCGames


----------



## NeRo1987 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort verfügbar*

Sehr schön!  Jetz müssen nur noch viele andere PC Spiele dem Beispiel folgen! 
Gibt nix besseres als auf 47 Zoll im KoOp zu spielen! 
Beim nächsten Steam Sale gehörst du mir


----------



## Yellowbear (21. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort verfügbar*

Wirklich klasse, wie lange Valve das Spiel unterstützt. Ist ja nicht selbstverständlich, das Spiel ist ja schon 1,5 Jahre alt.
Jetzt dürfte meinetwegen aber mal wieder ein Valve-Spiel erscheinen, ich hoffe auf die E3 2013.


----------



## onlinesoccer (21. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich würde gerne als zweiten Controller ein Logitech Rumble Pad 2 benutzen was mus ich machen ? Danke


----------



## Yellowbear (21. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort verfügbar*



onlinesoccer schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne als zweiten Controller ein Logitech Rumble Pad 2 benutzen was mus ich machen ? Danke


 
Einstecken.


----------



## onlinesoccer (21. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort verfügbar*

witzig ... da steht das ich x drücken soll um Splitscreen zu aktivieren => kein button reagiert auf x


----------



## beren2707 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort verfügbar*

Evtl. könnte diese Anleitung helfen.

P.S. Deinen Portal 2 Ordner findest du unter Steam/SteamApps/common/

Edit: Habe die Anleitung mal beigefügt und die notwendigen Dateien angehängt (ich hoffe, dass dies regelkonform ist; andernfalls werde ich die Datei natürlich wieder entfernen).


----------



## onlinesoccer (21. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort verfügbar*

hmm jetzt werden beide Controller erkannt aber die Tasten die ich auf meinem XBOX-Controller drücke sind andere als die, die erkannt werden zB Start ist jetzt der right-thumb-button


----------



## beren2707 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort verfügbar*

Hmm, werde ich mal überprüfen.

Edit: Stimmt leider. Habe ne Weile rumprobiert, aber mit diesen Änderungen hat der Controller einige Funktionen nicht mehr (kein Umsehen per rechtem Analog-Stick etc.); habe daher eine Warnung eingefügt und den aktuellen Stand. Sollte ich noch eine Möglichkeit finden, um beide Controller ordnungsgemäß nutzen zu können, werde ich es einfügen. Sollte einer von euch noch eine Idee haben, würde ich mich über hilfreiche Vorschläge freuen.

Edit: Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit x360ce vibmod? Evtl. könnte es damit funktionieren, allerdings gibt es dazu (oder zumindest finde ich) kaum geeignete Anleitungen. Kennt sich damit jemand aus?


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (22. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort verfügbar*



NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!  Jetz müssen nur noch viele andere PC Spiele dem Beispiel folgen!
> Gibt nix besseres als auf 47 Zoll im KoOp zu spielen!
> Beim nächsten Steam Sale gehörst du mir


 
Will ja keine Werbung machen, aber passend zum Thema kostet es grade nur 5€


----------



## Atomtoaster (22. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar*

Wer andere Gamepads ausser den Xbox Pads nutzen will, muss DS3 Tool benutzen, das Pad wählen und dann wird ein 360 Pad emuliert.


----------



## beren2707 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


			
				beren2707 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher noch als kleine Ergänzung: Wer keine zwei XBox 360 Controller besitzt, kann mit dem Programm MotionInJoy  mit anderen Gamepads bzw. Controllern XBox 360-Controller emulieren.


Eben dieses Programm wird nach Installation mit Aufruf der Verknüpfung "DS3 Tool" gestartet.


----------



## Norkzlam (23. November 2012)

Mit dem Konsolenbefehl " joy_remap_player_for_controller1 2 "
Reicht ein Gamepad um den Splitscreen Modus zu starten. ( Quelle : http://steamcommunity.com/app/620#scrollTop=0 )

Ich habe heute mit einem Kumpel stundenlang auf 2 Bildschirmen ( SoftTH sei dank ) gespielt.
Wir haben aber ein Problem , es wurden scheinbar keine Spielstände gesichert. Immer wenn wir das Spiel neu gestartet haben mussten wir von vorne anfangen. Die Synchronisation mit der Steam-Cloud habe ich testweise deaktiviert. Hat einer eine Ahnung was ich tun kann um das zu beheben?


----------



## beren2707 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar*

Das mit den fehlenden Speicherständen dachte ich auch bemerkt zu haben, aber ist es nicht so, dass man nach Einlegen der Disk und Rückkehr in die Zentrale mit Hilfe der Portale einen Übergang zu Eingang 2 schaffen kann? Aber schon mal vielen Dank für deinen hilfreichen Konsolenbefehl; ich werde diesen in die News einbauen.


----------



## Norkzlam (24. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar*

Welche Disk ? Wir landen immer in Hub , die Anzahl der Schritte ist auch zurückgesetzt. Ich kann dann in den Zugang zur ersten Teststrecke gehen , vor den Demontageeinheiten kommt in der Wand noch ein Bildschirm mit dem ich aber nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## beren2707 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar*

Ich meine die hier gegen Ende zu sehende Disk; danach kommt man wieder in den Startraum und kann wie hier zu sehen auf Kapitel 2 zugreifen (wenns wahr ist, habe es aber nicht ausprobiert, da ich beim ersten Mal blöderweise resigniert nochmal die Kammern des ersten Kapitels durchgemacht habe, ohne es zu überprüfen). Kann ich aber heute abend noch überprüfen, wenn meine Mitspielerin mitmacht.


----------



## Low (24. November 2012)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort verfügbar*



NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!  Jetz müssen nur noch viele andere PC Spiele dem Beispiel folgen!
> Gibt nix besseres als auf 47 Zoll im KoOp zu spielen!
> Beim nächsten Steam Sale gehörst du mir


 Doch bei mir am Heimkino Projektor


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. August 2013)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar*

Irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht hin 
Ich hab hier ein Speedlink XEOX Pro analog Gamepad USB - das von Windows als XBox Controller und in Portal 2 erkannt wird.
Und dann hab ich noch ein Speedlink XEOX Pro analog wireless -  das nur als USB Controller erkannt wird und das in Portal 2 folglich nichts bewirkt.
Mit JoyID die Controller tauschen hat nichts gebracht.
Das DS3 Tool/MotionInJoy erwartet einen Dualshock Controller bzw erkennt meine beiden GamePads nicht.
Die Konsole geht bei mir nicht auf (obwohl ich die Konsole aktiviert habe) und folglich funzt auch "_joy_remap_player_for_controller1 2_" nicht.

Ich finde unter _S:\Steam\SteamApps\common\Portal 2\portal2\cfg_ die datei _Config.cfg_ und dort steht (auszugsweise):
_con_enable "1"
bind "k" "toggleconsole"
bind "`" "toggleconsole"
joy_name "Xbox360 controller"
joy_remap_player_for_controller1 "0"
joy_remap_player_for_controller2 "0"
joy_remap_player_for_controller3 "0"
joy_remap_player_for_controller4 "0"_ (mit diesen 4 Zeilen müßte man den Konsolenbefehl auch umsetzen könne aber _joy_remap_player_for_controller1 "2"_ bewirkt nichts.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.

/edit:
https://code.google.com/p/x360ce/ hab ich auch schon probiert...


----------



## beren2707 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar*

Hmm, da bin ich gerade leider auch überfragt. Schade, dass die Emulation als XBox360-Controller nicht funktioniert, das wäre natürlich ideal. Hast du es nach dieser Anleitung gemacht?


Spoiler



*UPDATE:* The latest version of the Emulator has a preset for this gamepad that also supports vibration! Download it at: x360ce - XBOX 360 Controller emulator - Google Project Hosting
 Here is how to use it:1. Unpack the file you downloaded from http://code.google.com/p/x360c/ (download link is on the left hand side – current version is x360ce.App-2.0.2.158.zip)
 2. Run the exe included in it
 3. If the program asks for it allow it to create an .ini file
 4. Select from the drop down on the bottom the preset for _Speed Link XEOX_ USB Gamepad (SL-6555-SBK-A)
 5. Save the preset
 6. Now copy the content of the  unpacked folder to the folder that hosts the .exe of your game (i.e.  Batman Arkham City\Binaries\Win32\BatmanAC.exe)
 7. When starting the game you should hear a soft “bing” when the game starts that indicates the controller is working
 Please note that with the Xeox you can’t press the left and right trigger at the same time as shown in this video I recorded: 2010-11-01_0134 - ypiotr's library.  In GTA IV for example this means you can’t aim by pressing the left  trigger and then shoot by pressing the right trigger. I’m using the  gamepad for driving in GTA IV and the mouse when shooting so this works  for me but there are games you might want to play with the controller  only.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. August 2013)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar*

Jup, genau nach der.

/Edit:
Ich glaube, es ist das Gamepad.
Auf der Rückseite steht SL-4446-BK "for PS3/PC".
Ich bräuchte wohl das SL-6566-BK.
Äußerlich absolut identisch (bis auf die Tasten, die statt A, B, X, und Y hier X, Kreis, Quadrat und Dreicke sind).
Auch hat das 4446 keinen Umschalter auf der Rückseit, um zwischen dem XInput und dem DirectInput-Modus zu wählen.
Bestellt habe ich ein "XEOX Pro Analog Gamepad - Wireless" und beide laufen unter dem Titel. Das ist doch wieder Kundenverarsche.


----------



## saphira33 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar*

Nur so, ich hab jetzt einfach den PS3 Controller als Xbox 360 Emuliert und den Code "joy_remap_player_for_controller1 2" eingegeben und konnte dann mit der 4-Eck taste des PS3 Controllers den Offline Split Screen starten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Portal 2 - Splitscreen-KoOp für PC ab sofort (mit Einschränkungen) verfügbar*

wie hast du den PS3 als XBOX Controller emuliert?


----------

